# Solved: Can not save files in Word Perfect 10



## J4WPhelp (May 6, 2009)

We upgraded from Windows XP to a new HP Pavilion PC running Vista Home Premium. Installed Word perfect 10 with all the service packs/hotfixes I could find and copied the documents over. I can see and open the files but can not save or save as. The Save dialog box comes up but it is not pointing to the default file location I set up in WP. The file name always comes up *.* - which I can change but it will not let me set a file type (the line is blank and I can not type in it) and clicking the save button does nothing.


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Try and delete the template file for Wordpefect - WP10.WPT delete this file and reopen Wordperfect. WP will recreate the template on reopening, Corrupt templates can often cause problems with saving files


----------



## J4WPhelp (May 6, 2009)

I deleted the .wpt file unfortunately that did not fix it. I can edit and save an existing document with the same file name but still can't create a new doc or do a save as. Same results as above with the save dialog box One thought - since the docs were created in XP and I copied them to Vista - could I have missed a patch or some type of conversion I should have done?? Sorry - I know how to get around on a PC but I am not a Wordperfect user :-\


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I think it is vista. Having the same problem with presentations, (also part of the wordperfect suite) just yesterday, everything works except it just can not save. The solution is an upgrade. Consider openoffice.org, it is free, has everything...


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

You may need a ServicePack for Wordperfect

http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1164926747575


----------



## J4WPhelp (May 6, 2009)

I did more checking - (Per Corel) V10 of WordPerfect will not work on Vista. Thanks for the advice and help.


----------

